# Zilla repair



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

My hairball shorted. It rained alot lately, and my weatherproof mounting wasn't as weatherproof as I thought. 

The 14V to ground blows the fuse and reads .01 ohms, which could be the meters "0". There is some corrosion, tried using electrical cleaner to remove, but the fuse still blows.

I've e-mailed Cafe Electric about repairs / replacement.

Does anyone know someone who might be able to repair this?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

You should continue to attempt to contact Otmar and Cafe Electric. It is a one man operation for the most part so he can be a little slow, especially if he has been out of town. It is always possible that a single e-mail didn't get through (there is always a few broken tubes in the internets  I know he can do repairs and upgrades to the hairballs, only blown Zilla power sections are not usually repairable.


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

EVfun said:


> You should continue to attempt to contact Otmar and Cafe Electric...


Sorry, didn't mean to sound like Cafe Electric wasn't responding, Otmar actually wrote back in only a little over an hour. I was looking to see what my options were.

Otmar just wants a serial number, then he'll give a return authorization number and look at it.


----------

